# NABBA Scotland Show Report



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

NABBA Scottish Evening Show Report

Competitors please note : I didn't get a competitor list, so if I have misspelled your name or got it a bit wrong I am extremely sorry. My comments are "my opinion only" and are straight from my note book and Dictaphone, based solely on the evening show.

Once again an excellent show from Stephen Sinton and family at the Corn Exchange in Edinburgh. Nigel Ray did his usual smooth job with the compering and the hall was well occupied with several trade stands from main sponsors Extreme Nutrition and a host of others.

The show opened with a taped "phone message" from Steph, warning spectators they may be subjected to some thrills and spills, and as it turned out he was right! The seniors class opened the show with seven athletes competing as follows&#8230;

Seniors o40 / o50.

Brian Hill - a little soft and light in the legs, his posing routine to heavy classical music would have better suited a larger frame.

Robert Turner - Bigger and leaner with excellent vastus (tear drop) development and good hamstrings. His front lat spread was especially well balanced and his upbeat posing seemed to suit him well.

Sam Metcalfe (o50) - I've seen Sam compete several times and today he showed a well finished, balanced physique. He was a touch off being ripped, with a little water showing and some softness around his lower back but had a pleasing overall shape and especially good delts and arms.

Sean Monaghan - Good conditioning; a blend of mass and balance with a striated chest and Christmas Tree lower back on display.

William McCormack (050) - A great build for a man of his age but a little light and soft for this level of competition. Pec development overshadowed the rest of his upper body.

Kevin Fraser - Good quad separation and certainly big enough. Condition wasn't "freaky" but definitely solid.

Tom Beavers - Good upbeat routine but needs a little more time to add some mass to his frame if a Scottish title is to come his way.

Seniors Results.

050's

1. Sam Metcalfe

2. William McCormack

040's

1. Sean Monahan

2. Robert Turner

3. Kevin Fraser

First Timers.

Daz McCarry - Upper body development and conditioning ahead of his legs by some margin. Good intercostals and arms, especially biceps but a lack of calve development let him down.

Dale Patterson - Reasonable conditioning and some mass but again needs more wheels, calves especially.

Ben Stone - Flat out huge for a first timer. Decent balance with it and no glaring weaknesses in development.

David Creswell - A little light and soft , his power style posing to "Rammstein" was hampered by some awkward transitions.

Tony Finnegan - Again, more lower body and a longer diet will bring this physique forward in a hurry.

Greg McKellan - Sadly a long way "off", showed little development and was at least 2 stone overweight. Interesting posing incorporating martial arts movements etc but really needs to rethink his diet and training if he is to stand onstage with a chance of placing.

First Timers Results

1. Ben Stone

2. Dale Patterson

3. Daz McCarry

Juniors u21.

A great turnout with 8 competitors in the class - good to see. The u21 age cut-off makes for a wide range of physique and time spent training - harder on the younger guys!

Gordon Green hall - Nice posing and symmetry but upper body ahead of legs.

Darren Cox - Good quad mass and a pleasing outer sweep if a little soft.

Mark Bisset - Good balance and reasonable condition - just needs the onset of years to add the required thickness. Nosiy support in the crowd was great!

David Senior - Huge teardrops and great separation in the quads. Good arms and delts, decent condition and very professional in his poses and transitions. Lots of practice paying off by the looks of it.

Paul Gibson - Tall with good structure and potential, needs to fill out upper pecs a bit but overall a nice blend of size, balance and condition.

Kevin Cowan - Looked younger and was noticeably lighter with it. TINY waspish waist will look awesome as he adds some more mass over the years.

Chris Young - Good structure, notable hamstring development - a physique in which is was hard to see a weakness or deficiency at first glance.

James Cummings - Again looked younger than most of rest of class, with the inevitable surfeit of muscle mass. Conditioning needs to be razor sharp if he is to compete in this class and sadly tonight it was not.

Juniors u21 Results.

1. David Senior

2. Chris Young

3. Paul Gibson

Toned Figure

Kirsten Cameron - Nice overall shape and posing if a little soft in the glutes and hams.

Kristeen G - Similar again, needs to come in sharper to improve her placing.

Joyce Park - Not in usual tight shape after deciding to compete last minute but lovely lines and a master class in posing and presentation.

Audrey Hoey - Noticeably leaner than rest of class, with enough mass to give a shape. Posing looked a little self conscious at times but overall looked good.

Mandy Putts - Obviously enjoying herself on stage - bubbly with lively presentation. Competed to raise funds for Chemo Ward following a loss in the family last year and as well received by the audience.

Toned Figure Results.

1. Audrey Hoey

2. Kirsten Cameron

3. Joyce Park

Novice

George Thomson - A moderate degree of mass but lacking in the hams and quads and needs to be harder.

R Rawlings - A bit blocky, needs more delt width to compensate for high looking lats.

Chris Fergin - Good mass and seperation, hits his shots well. Big arms and no obvious weaknesses. Petty complete.

Ali Jackson - Good mass and condition, hard to pick between him and Chris.

Z Muhammed - Large physique in good condition, biceps a standout. If he came in a few pounds tighter he would look exceptional.

Harry H - Good overall but light in the calves. Condition ok but not a standout.

Novice Results.

1. Ali Jackson

2. Chris Virgo

3. Zana Muhammed

Guest Spots.

Samuel Viera.

Big is not the word! Huge and balanced with good condition for a guest spot and an entertaining, upbeat routine.

Andi Black

An energetic routine from one of our best. Her two part pink panther themed routine nicely displayed her transition from fitness to figure and the audience were treated to Andi's now customary high energy gymnastic feats as well as some excellent figure style posing.

Overall, both guests were extremely good!

Mr Class 4.

David Gardyne - Decent quad seperation but watery all over, midsection especially blurred out.

Paul Gordon - Fantastic balance and structure, looks like he could add more lean mass without losing his shape so maybe one to watch for the future? If he can build on this and dial it in, for sure.

Shuan Ryan - Big quads 'n' hams! Overlal looking good but more upper back detail would really help.

Jimmy Salmond - Awesome quads as ever and in excellent condition. The only criticism I can make is hat Jimmy could work to control his abs a bit more between poses - he gives the impression of being distended on occasion, then hits his shots and looks great. Odd.

William Donnachie - Big, lean, vascular&#8230;definitely going to push Jimmy S hard for this one!

1. Jimmy Salmond

2. William Donnachie

3. Sean Ryan

Mr Class 3.

Jim Pettigrew - Big and lean but looked to have missed his peak a bit, with a film of water obcuring details.

Alex Leadbetter - Great midsection and a pleasing flow to his physique but out massed in this class.

Brian Souper - Nothing weak, nothing outstanding&#8230;more of everything is the only solution!

Steven Bogle - Big and powerful looking, especially traps and shoulders. Condition there.

Scott Mackenzie - Big quads relative to upper body throw off his balance and needs a bit more size to compete in tonight's class.

William Thomson - Awesome delts, thick middle back, looking good overall.

Mark Taylor - Weak rear delts need work, but good balanced mass elsewhere and fantastic quad separation and sweep.

Ian Sturrock - Awesome arms, back thickness and vascularity. Looked heavy, thick and grainy, truly exceptional today.

D Regis - A little light in this company but condition was OK. A little too much dancing in the routine for me!

Mr Class 3 Results

1. Ian Sturrock

2. Stevie Bogle

3. Willie Thompson

Miss Trained Figure

Laura Irvine - Good nick, lean enough to show some nice details and enough muscle, posed well to.

Arlene Govan - A less gymnasium routine, she made some nice shapes and had a decent amount of lean tissue, if a little soft.

L Docherty - Less mass, and a little off in condition, especially in the glutes .

Pip Charlton - Nice shape but not as sharp as Arlene or Laura.

Miss Trained Figure Results.

1. Laura Idle

2. Arlene G.

3. Pip Charlton

Class 2

Gary Wilson - Good mass and seperation, looked 99% there, only calves need to be bigger.

Brian Harris - Excellent balance and a pretty freaky thick lower back. A really nice shape to. Will push Gary pretty close!

David Bell - Nothing lacking, nothing really standing out - again, just "more of everything" required.

Mr Class 2 Results

1. Gary W

2. Brian Harris

3. David Bell

Mr Class 1.

Ramsay Strachan - Balanced, good shape, upper back a little lacking speeration but great quad seperation and striation on the outer sweep. Obviosuly did his homework on the diet.

David Gayle - Huge, not razor sharp but definitely lean! Great lat width and thickness, lots and lots of muscle on large frame. Looked good.

Mr Class 1 Result

1. David Gayle

2. Ramsay Strachan

Over Mr Scotland.

Ian Sturrock.

On the night he was unbeatable - a shockingly thick physique in great condition. Had that otherworldly grainy vascularity in his most muscular shots that just stands out. Awesome.

To conclude the show we had a few words from Stephen Sinton, and a presentation to the Sinton's from Avril Cunliffe Keith.

As most of us know it has been a hellish year for the Sintons and an emotional Stephen took time to thank his family, sponsors and fans for helping make the show a success despite his illness. The support in the crowd was palpable and it was a genuinely touching moment. Stephen, get better soon mate, all of Scottish bodybuilding is with you!


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

masters is sean monahan,

interesting report.

cant wait to see sturrock do some damge at the britain this year, unbeatable most muscular!!


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Yep Ian sturrock looked the best i have seen him, deffo improved from 06 and of course the best poser there imo.


----------



## dek (Nov 23, 2009)

Speaking with Ali at work on friday and he was looking in great condition and had tweaked his diet to come in a bit harder than he did at the pro-lab. It made my day when we got a call last night from Ali's wife Debbie to say he had won his section. The guy is gent who is modest and trains really hard, he is a great advert for the sport.

Also good to see Audry winning her section she is a nice lass.

If only people outside body building would look and appreciate the hard work and effort you guys put in to compete.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Does anyone have any photos? sounds like a good day!


----------



## ukrossco (Aug 5, 2007)

Ian Sturrock's moonwalk kicked serious a*se! Brought down the house!

Great night and totally insiprational for wee guys starting out like me!


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

wogihao said:


> Does anyone have any photos? sounds like a good day!


loads of pics going up on ripped glutes mate, take alook

cracker of ian here (stolen from rg)


----------



## _GM_ (Sep 6, 2007)

ian looked amazing, his chest is incredible, i see that he has brought his quads up a lot, has that grainy look as well, by far the deserved winner. also a very good poser.

biran harris has a cracking physique, tiny waist, great balance, although i think garry willson just pipped him, as he has that bit more mass.

really good show


----------



## dezikrate (Jul 18, 2006)

Have to say I really enjoyed this show all competitors were of a high standard but for me the stand out physiques were Ian Sturrock and Sean Monahan both guys have upped their game and it showed..both should do well at the brits..in fact all the winners should do well..Scottish b/building on the way up!!!!


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

agreed dezikrate,

sean trains at my gym and has been looking awsome over the past few months, getting better all the time, and a cracking guy to boot.

hope he also does some damage at the nabba britian this year too!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i had a fantastic time and was over the moon with my second place to gary wilson,My training partner RS2007 looked spot on too and congrats to him on his second place as well,and a well done to my wee mate Youngy on his second place in the juniorshats off to Ian Sturrock for being off the planet with the package he brought to the show,well deserved overall win for the rock


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

brian have been sooo impressed with the quality mass youve added to your frame in your year off mate, you really do have the most cannonball delts and fckin hugee triceps lol

agreed gary wilson looked great too and has defo added thickness to his frame this year

looking forward to the ukbff, hopefully ill not be a walking zombie at this one!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Wee G,

George Thomson if you wana edit the Name for me mate.

Yeah your report was spot on for me, i knew wot my weakness was and they'l be getting some serious attention after Sat. Along with some mass. We tried something diff in the run up to the NABBA, i didnt manipulate my water, or carb up. we did a sugar load to see how id react, and i came in holding alot more water. So these show's are trial and error for me. To see what works best.

Geo


----------



## _GM_ (Sep 6, 2007)

what are the heights for each class?

i.e class 2 is say 5"7=5"10.... what are the actual height restrictions?

if that makes sense?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

coco said:


> brian have been sooo impressed with the quality mass youve added to your frame in your year off mate, you really do have the most cannonball delts and fckin hugee triceps lol
> 
> agreed gary wilson looked great too and has defo added thickness to his frame this year
> 
> looking forward to the ukbff, hopefully ill not be a walking zombie at this one!


thanks mate i'm flattered  shame i cant seem to nail my condition on the day for some reason this year,oh no wait i know what it is,its cos i'm still fat lol

you have added some serious size too coco,canny wait to see what you unviel next year,your like the side of a hoose ya fcker!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

_GM_ said:


> what are the heights for each class?
> 
> i.e class 2 is say 5"7=5"10.... what are the actual height restrictions?
> 
> if that makes sense?


here you go mate,copied from the nabba site

Class 4 Up to and including 1.65m

Class 3 Over 1.65 and up to and including 1.72m

Class 2 Over 1.72 and up to and including 1.79m

Class 1 Over 1.79m

Figure 2 Up to and including 1.63m

Figure 1 Over 1.63m


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Crap im in the same Class as Ramsay and that big dude from Sat, ONE DAY!!!!! When i put some size on.

Geo.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Geo said:


> Crap im in the same Class as Ramsay and that big dude from Sat, ONE DAY!!!!! When i put some size on.
> 
> Geo.


Me too bro

I still gotta do 1st timers tho :whistling:


----------



## jamesboymgzr (Sep 2, 2008)

hi,im looking for some help,ive always wanted to start bodybuilding and now is the time,"hopefully"i would love someone to tell me whats the best way to start bodybuilding like how many times i need to go to the gym a week,how long for,whats the right foods to eat,supplements to take and if theres anyway to build muscle fast.

could you email me on .. [email protected] if you can help me as im getting married on may 2009 and i would love to build some muscle if its possible in a short period of time so if you can help with any information it will be much appreciated.

thanks a million......james carson


----------

